# Nina Carberry



## minesadouble (8 April 2010)

........is to ride Character Building in Saturday's National! Surely the best chance a lady jock has ever had of getting into a place in the race - Go Nina!!!


----------



## HHO admin (8 April 2010)

You can check out all the Grand National runners and riders here


----------



## glenruby (8 April 2010)

Definitely in with a shout so! shes an excellent jockey and would be fantastic to see her at the business end.


----------



## royal (9 April 2010)

She is great and got me a bit back at Cheltenham with 2 placers....but Character Building really let me down there so can't bring myself to back him.....


----------



## kerribabes (10 April 2010)

A woman is never going to win it - real nice thought tho if she could - it would maybe be a safe each way bet


----------



## Caledonia (10 April 2010)

kerribabes said:



			A woman is never going to win it
		
Click to expand...

Why? A genuine question, btw.........


----------



## Rowreach (10 April 2010)

kerribabes said:



			A woman is never going to win it - real nice thought tho if she could - it would maybe be a safe each way bet 

Click to expand...

Um, a woman came 5th once, so there's no reason a woman won't win it one day  Granted, the odds are slim since most of the jockeys are men, but never say never


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 April 2010)

Didn't she fall at the first yesterday on the National course? I know it was a female jockey - I'm sure it was her. Lets hope she gets further today!


----------



## teddyt (10 April 2010)

kerribabes said:



			A woman is never going to win it - real nice thought tho if she could - it would maybe be a safe each way bet 

Click to expand...

PMSL! Well, i assume that theory is a joke!


----------



## Rosiefan (10 April 2010)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Didn't she fall at the first yesterday on the National course? I know it was a female jockey - I'm sure it was her. Lets hope she gets further today!
		
Click to expand...

No, that was Katie Walsh.  Commiserations to Ruby on the broken arm


----------



## FFF (10 April 2010)

She was 7th today


----------



## Mithras (10 April 2010)

kerribabes said:



			A woman is never going to win it - real nice thought tho if she could - it would maybe be a safe each way bet 

Click to expand...


What a stupid comment.  I'm glad I don't have that attitude.  I often beat the men in showjumping and even mountain biking.  And don't forget Paula Radcliffe had the fastest British marathon time, men or women, one year.  As it turns out, she gave a moderately talented horse which wasn't jumping well in the first half of the race a confidence building ride to finish seventh.  And she wasn't familiar with the horse.


----------



## Shilasdair (10 April 2010)

Mithras said:



			What a stupid comment.  I'm glad I don't have that attitude.  I often beat the men in showjumping and even mountain biking.  And don't forget Paula Radcliffe had the fastest British marathon time, men or women, one year.  As it turns out, she gave a moderately talented horse which wasn't jumping well in the first half of the race a confidence building ride to finish seventh.  And she wasn't familiar with the horse.
		
Click to expand...


Well done to Nina Carberry, I'm sure she'll continue to get even better in her career. 
S


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (11 April 2010)

Aaaah apologies to both ladies and well done Nina - cracking ride!


----------



## SJFAN (12 April 2010)

Nina is a much better rider than many of the male jockeys.  She did well to nurse the horse round. Having back near the back most of the way, they were briefly in contention for 4th place coming to the home run.


----------



## kerribabes (30 April 2011)

I actually meant that women on an odds basis have no hope of winning the national, it is a lovely thought but would be unusual if it happened.... no need to jump on the bandwagon for goodness sake..... 

LOL


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 April 2011)

Now I am going to disagree with you all and you can all have a go at me 

Nina is a very good jockey on the flat, hurdles and the Cross Country Fence races BUT she isn't great over regulation chase fences or the Grand National Fences. She isn't bery good at seeing the strides to them and as such often gets left behind the horse and either socks it in the teeth or comes off. She is getting better but she most certainly will not be up there with the current set of boys on the talent stakes. Sorry.


----------



## dominobrown (30 April 2011)

Who's eating their words then? She won the irish national. She is a great jockey, obvs over chase fences too.
Well done nina 
(wish she was riding my horse today!)


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 April 2011)

I didn't say she couldn't do, I said she wasn't great. I didn't watch the Irish National, what won? I'm guessing a good jumping, seasoned handicapper.


----------



## starr_g (30 April 2011)

She won on Organisedconfusion - a lightly raced six-year old.


----------



## dominobrown (1 May 2011)

EKW- please eat your hat!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 May 2011)

I don't wear a hat   She may have won a chase but I still don't think she is all that great a jockey!


----------



## Caledonia (1 May 2011)

EKW said:



			I don't wear a hat   She may have won a chase but I still don't think she is all that great a jockey!
		
Click to expand...

There's a load of jocks out there that could do with being as 'not great' as her!


----------

